# 6' Tang Community Planning/Questions



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Revamping some tanks and looking to do a 6' Tang setup. Either a 125 or a 180(72x24"). Leaning towards the 180 as it's brand new and I have everything I need to get going before breaking down a 125.

Questions are with stocking. My Tang experience is very limited.

1) A Cyprichromis species will be a must and will probably be the single most expensive group of fish I've ever bought.
2) I'm picking up a group of L. Multifasciatus sometime this upcoming week locally, so they will be involved.
3) A type of Altolamp for sure. Hoping to get some older juveniles locally. Going with a single species.

That's kind of where I'm at. Other fish I like the look of...

4) A Julidochromis species. I love J. Marksmithi but I'm guessing they may be too aggressive/large for the above mentioned fish(I asked about this fish here about 2 years ago)? Perhaps Ornatus, Marlieri, Transcriptus would be the better fit due to their size?
5) Paracyprichromis 
6) Neolamprologus? Have not researched this group much at all. From what I've looked at they can be quite defensive/killing machines at spawn.
7) Synodontis Lucipinnis. I already have these so they can be added. I want fish to spawn but not necessarily save everything. If these are going to be over the top disruptive of this with the rock dwellers, then I'll omit them.

I'm not looking to shove as many species in the tank as I can. I'd like to do it more conservatively. Not sure how many 'rock dwellers' I could have in a 6' tank, but I've read a lot on aquascaping a Tang community. And I'd love to try featherfins but do not like the idea of devoting the entire floor to them.

Thanks for looking and appreciate any feedback...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Julidochromis are a good choice. Lucipinnis will annoy the shellies, but not over the top. Some of the neolamps like leleupi kill shellies, both fry and adults so I would not choose them. Maybe someone with luck with neolamps will chime in with other options.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't keep Synodontis with egg layers. You are going to have conflict over territory, and eggs/babies. It is natural for the Synos to try and occupy the caves, and eat the eggs and babies. The cichlids will be unhappy, or the Synos will get damaged.

Julidochromis - If you stick with ornatus, transcriptus, Gombe/Gombi, you will be fine. The larger ones often conflict with the smaller shellies. If you want marksmithi, go with Lepidiolamp shellies.

Neolamps - The list of suitable Neolamps; buescheri, ventralis, mustax, bifasciatus, furcifer,

If you go 180 gallon... your options open up...

Jumbo Cyps... Kitumba?

Altos, Lepidiolamp Shellies, marksmithi, brichardi/pulcher type..


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> I don't keep Synodontis with egg layers. You are going to have conflict over territory, and eggs/babies. It is natural for the Synos to try and occupy the caves, and eat the eggs and babies. The cichlids will be unhappy, or the Synos will get damaged.
> 
> If you go 180 gallon... your options open up...


I agree with both statements, a 180G width adds more options and the extra width just looks better IMO.

I had a nice group of Synodontis lucippinis in a 125G Tang tank and while I adored their appearance and activity in the tank, every time any egg layers spawned, there they were gobbling up the eggs!!! They were also well noted for swimming in and out of shells which impacted any one else using them.

I will also note that I had Julidochromis regani kipili in that tank and they spawned and reared so many fry that when I finally tore the tank down (due to a leak) that I had a couple hundred juvies to sell at auction after 2 years!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the input.

I'm committed and paid for on the Multies. I'm looking forward to what all the fuss is about with this species. I'd like to see them in the community tank, so I'll choose a smaller Julie. As much as I want to try the Regani Kipili/Marksmithi, I'll hold off for this tank.

I'll definitely leave the synos with the Malawi.

So, if choosing the 180...

Cyps- jumbo or not
Altolamps- single species
Multies- the only shell dweller
Julidochromis- smaller species
Neolamp- one from the list Fog provided(buescheri, ventralis, mustax, bifasciatus, furcifer)

That gives me a shell dweller, mid/top swimmer and 3 rock dwellers. Are the P. nigripinnis considered rock dwellers? Would there be room for a group of these. I'm guessing aqua scaping could get tricky.

Thanks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> I'm committed and paid for on the Multies. I'm looking forward to what all the fuss is about with this species. I'd like to see them in the community tank, so I'll choose a smaller Julie. As much as I want to try the Regani Kipili/Marksmithi, I'll hold off for this tank.
> 
> ...


The Paracyprichromis are rock dwellers. If you removed one of the other rock dwellers, you could make room for them. Likely remove the Julidochromis, or Neolamps.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> I'm committed and paid for on the Multies. I'm looking forward to what all the fuss is about with this species. I'd like to see them in the community tank, so I'll choose a smaller Julie. As much as I want to try the Regani Kipili/Marksmithi, I'll hold off for this tank.
> 
> ...


Just my opinion but, In a large tank, non jumbo cyps seem to appear very small.
I had Utinta in my 210g and switched them out to Moliro, jumbo blue orchids. The tank seemed much fuller.
Depending on the stocking, some jumbo cyps can be very aggresive.
ie: most jumbos when kept with Cyathopharynx can prevent the Cyathos from colouring up.
When I switched from Ventralis to Foai I switched the Moliro cyps out for Cyp Microlepidotus, a much calmer jumbo cyp.
Female Paracyps will school with your cyps. All the males need is a flat piece of rock leaning against the back of the tank.
They actually don't really need that. I have had paracyps breed in bare tanks many times.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Fogelund. Will keep the rock dwellers at 3.

Noddy-
I'm kinda dreading the price tag on the cyps. But it's a must have in this setup. I'll certainly be limited to what I can find available. Cichlids are popular in this area, and inexpensive. Tang selection is strong, but mostly Fronts, Altolamps and shellies. I hardly see Cyps come up on the ads. Most likely have to go with an order from some of the former site sponsors. I don't have a problem with that. Looking around right now the selection is pretty minimal online. If you or anyone else can suggest a vendor via PM that would be awesome. I was thinking at least 20 cyps in a 180. Would choosing a 'jumbo' species reduce this number?

Gracias


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

If your location is correct, the Greater Chicago Cichlid Association (GCCA) is hosting a swap meet this weekend. Perhaps one of the local breeders will have what you have looking for?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks. The GCCA is awesome. Their website is where I search classifieds. I've bought quite a few Fish from vendors that advertise on that site, or vend the swap. Good stuff, for the most part...


----------



## Greg92056 (Jul 16, 2014)

Iggy, did you ever set this tank up? We moved to Panama about a year ago so all of my fish are being fostered by a friend, but we're moving back in June.

It seems you and I have very similar taste in fish and the stocking you mention here is almost identical to my plans for my 125 that used to house my Thorichthys Maculupinnis.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have not Greg, yet.

We were soooo close to moving again, but to our end game home. It would have been perfect. Apparently the seller doesn't like money... So we're still hunting and got that moving bug on the mind. Anyways, I still have the 180 in the garage. Decided to hold off on a huge Tang display until we move, which I'm hoping something happens this spring. Did not want to worry about sensitive fish for a move. And depending on where that is, I may sell mostly everything and start fresh.

Similar tastes, indeed...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I did have my 72" tank stocked with similar species and it was a great tank. I decided to move the smaller Tangs next to my desk where I could see them close-up 40 hours weekly. And put the larger, colorful haps/peacocks in the tank visible from cross 2 rooms.


----------



## Greg92056 (Jul 16, 2014)

We're in escrow for our "forever home" now. It includes a "bonus room" that is sort of a walk out basement with separate entrance... my wife thinks its going to be her home gym...we'll see... I've negotiated a wall of tanks for her to look at while working out and there is a great spot in the house for my 125 so I've got some planning to do. The 125 will either be a Tang community, a high-tech planted tank, or all male Peacocks and Haps.... I'm leaning heavy towards Tangs, but like you, I have a hard time with the cost of a group of Cyps.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

So, I'm thinking of just breaking down one of the 125s to utilize for this project. Regardless if we move in a month or a year, we are keeping this property. That will allow plenty of time for proper transfer of these fish, as we will have to do a bit of renovating after we officially move out. I'm going to keep the 180 in the garage for future use.

If I chose to build around O. Ventralis or Boops, what does that eliminate from the list above? I've scoured a bunch of old posts. There is conflicting ideas. Non jumbo Cyps seem to be fine, but any bottom dwellers? Shell dwellers? I really enjoy videos of the feather fins and I'd like to try them. Figured 18" of depth is too short for something like Foai.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I wanted Ventralis and was told to give them the whole bottom.

I'm thinking I've seen successful posts about 125G tanks with foai so maybe don't rule them out yet. If I were giving something the whole bottom of a 72" tank it would be foai.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks DJ. I saw that about giving them the whole floor in a few posts you were chiming in on. Others as well. At this point I'm fine with 2 or 3 species, really.

There was just a somewhat local ad up for a colony of Foai from Halembe recently. The photographs of the dominant male were ridiculous...


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Thanks DJ. I saw that about giving them the whole floor in a few posts you were chiming in on. Others as well. At this point I'm fine with 2 or 3 species, really.
> 
> There was just a somewhat local ad up for a colony of Foai from Halembe recently. The photographs of the dominant male were ridiculous...


Halembe Foai are stunning, same goes for Karilani, Kabogo, Sibwesa. All of the copper varieties are amazing fish and don't come around all that often.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

So I had an exciting Friday night reading up on Featherfins.... :zz:

Here's my conclusions...

Foai/Furcifer- 
6' minimum, best as species only or with cyprichromis. Need entire floor space. Builds enormous bowers. Rehome males to work towards a 2:5+ ratio. Dominant male not always colored up? Sensitive to change; takes time to settle in. Difficult to locate, big price tag.

Ventralis/Boops-
5' minimum, best as species only/most dominant fish; works well with cyprichromis. Need entire/majority of floor space. Males will utilize some rock work, may build bower. Rehome males to work towards a 2-3:5+ ratio. Males tend to hold color at all times. Sensitive to change but not as much as Foai/Furcifer. Somewhat difficult to locate, smaller price tag than Foai/Furcifer.

Anything way off? Start with 10+ juvies? What's up with the different spelling- Foae/Foai?

I'm thinking Ventralis/Boops are better suited for the 18" depth.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IMO when colored, the others cannot compare to foai.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Ten years ago I had 13 almost adult cyps (Utinta) and 10 amost adult foai (Sibwesa) in a 180 gallon. Within six months they were breeding and I pared the foai down to 5 fish.
It was a great combination. I eventually parted with them to try my hand at tropheus. The foai were one of the few fish that I have ever regretted getting rid of.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> So I had an exciting Friday night reading up on Featherfins.... :zz:
> 
> Here's my conclusions...
> 
> ...


My opinion, boops, 6ft minimum.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the input everyone.

Got some decisions to make...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

So this tank is back on hold. Sold 80% of the fish in the 125, and was narrowing down a stock. But, the close to perfect place fell into our lap. So we're moving. Full basement means fish room and I can set up the new 180 with tons of room to spare. Somewhat secluded with lots of woods, so good space for my turtle enclosures as well.

Thanks to those who offered advice. I'll revisit this down the road when it's time to pull the trigger.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

So I'm back on this. Going to use 180 gallon. Tang community setup.

What I'm getting this weekend-

20) Cyprichromis sp. 'dwarf jumbo' Kigoma sub adults
5) Julidichromis Ornatus sub adults
1 pair) Altolamprolgus BCWP

There are some other fish I've seen popping up...

How's the aggression level of Neolamprologus Nigriventris? Could a pair of those work?
Or
X. Flavipinnis Kipili? Are these too skittish for what I'm already purchasing?

I still have the Multies but leaving them out as of right now. There's some shell dwellers available, but nothing is enticing me yet.

Thanks


----------



## Tiny Tangs (Aug 6, 2017)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> So I'm back on this. Going to use 180 gallon. Tang community setup.
> 
> What I'm getting this weekend-
> 
> ...


Heading to the swap meet this weekend?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You know it :thumb:


----------



## TimothyHD (Jan 29, 2017)

My multies seem to be caring for a mixed group of multi and caudopunk fry from the neighboring territory. I'm not sure how this happened but it's fascinating and has seemed to protect them from the calvus 2 territories over. These little guys are amazing.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That is interesting for sure. Must have wandered too far and ended up finding refuge in a shell.


----------



## Tiny Tangs (Aug 6, 2017)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> You know it :thumb:


Did you end up picking anything up?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Everyrhing listed above, except the Calvus are Congo Black, along with some N. Buescheri. Also nabbed some Multispinosa Rainbow cichlids and big clumps of anubias. You?


----------



## Tiny Tangs (Aug 6, 2017)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Everyrhing listed above, except the Calvus are Congo Black, along with some N. Buescheri. Also nabbed some Multispinosa Rainbow cichlids and big clumps of anubias. You?


I went, but just to look and chat. Currently waiting to build a stand next weekend that will hold a second 20 Long. I have a 55 that I need to breakdown and redo. I was very tempted, but I held back. I'll be going to the auction though, since I've had luck getting really good deals on fish.


----------

